# Bontrager Speed sensor



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

I have a Bontrager Node 1 ANT+ computer with 2 separate speed / cadence sensors that I use on my tandem. I only had it since February of 2011. In March while on a ride the speed sensor stopped working but the cadence continued to function. The speed sensor was replaced by the dealer and functioned as expected for a few rides. Now the speed sensor icon does not show on the computer. I checked the batteries and alignment of the magnet and sensor and they are good.

The manual indicates that I should check the speed sensor is turned on. Looking in the setup of the sensors I do not see any option to turn off | on the speed sensor. I only see option for other sensors such as heart rate, and cadence.

a few questions;
1. Have you ever experience problems with the sensors. Specifically speed.
2. Should I see an option to turn off|on for the speed sensor.


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

FYI, I did a force connect.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I never got mine to work. The bike shop has had it so long I'd forgotten about it! They owe me a refund...


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

One point I may mention is that the front fork seems to have more vibration than many of the other bikes that i've owned. maybe this is the root of my speed sensor. Issue. Perhaps if I put the sensor on the chain stay it will have enough transmission distance and the vibration problem will be moot.


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

I installed the speed sensor on the chain stay and the monitor on the captains headset receives the sensor's signal. Hopefully it'll won't stop working this time.


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

I bought a Bontrager node 2 computer. I was able to use it on my tandem in parallel to my node 1. I also included two hr sensors and all worked with just 1 set of speed, cadence sensors.


----------



## igme (Jul 8, 2011)

*Correct installation of the Speed Sensor*

Here is the reply I got from support for Bontrager on the correct installation of the Speed Sensor. (see photo). When I did this, I never had a problem with the speed sensor again.


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Its nice to know. For my installation and operation was due to a failure of the sensor. When I replaced the bad one with a good one the speed started to work.


----------



## Lawr52 (Jul 19, 2009)

Igme, is it possible to reload this photo. I am having a terrible time pairing my speedtrap sensor with my Node 2


----------



## igme (Jul 8, 2011)

*Picture*

Lawr52, I'm having a problem uploading the picture, I could email it to you if you like. Just PM me your email.


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

*Pairing problems*



Lawr52 said:


> Igme, is it possible to reload this photo. I am having a terrible time pairing my speedtrap sensor with my Node 2


I can help you I think. 

Some things to try;

1. batteries good.
2. Sensor good?
3. Computer good? 
bring the computer and or sensors to a bike shop that sells trek/bontrager and ask them to test.
4. Select the correct bike. (bike 1 or Bike 2)
5. IMO, distance is not an issue because ant+ is 30 feet.
6. Are there other sensors on bikes that are near you computer that you wish to pair?
7. Not completely sure of this but activate the sensors by rotating tire and crankarm.

Please post results.

JON


----------

